# Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken, mir eine Sietzkiepe zum Stippen und Feeder'n zu holen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da die doch ziemlich teuer sind, wollte ich mal fragen wie eure erfahrungen damit sind...?!
Was ich da alles brauche, und worauf ich achten sollte...
Wo bekomme ich die am günstigsten? Wie sieht's mit dem Transport zum Wasser aus...?


----------



## JonasH (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Hm also ich habe ne ganz einfache Vermisse nur verstellbare Füße, denn die wären meistens doch sher angebracht, also darauf solltest du achten...  um meine Füße abzustellen ha´t mein Onkel mir etwas angschweißt da ich eben keine 450€ ausgeben wollte! Aber wenn du das Geld hast, bzw dir sone Milo Sitzkiepe nicht im Nachhinein zu sehr im Portmonee schlaucht ist das shcon echt top!


----------



## Ultimate (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Hallo,
also ich kann dir nur wärmstens Rive empfehlen ist in meinen Augen das beste.
Was wichtig ist bei einer Kiepe ist auf jedenfall ein Fußpodest und ein Tisch. Rive hat den großen Vorteil du kannst es ganz nach deinem Belieben ausbauen.#h


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Was mir wichtig wär wie schon gesagt, en Fußpodest, Ablage für Futter & Köder und ein Feederarm...


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Schon wieder mal das Thema!  Nimm einfach ne Rive und werd glücklich!!  Is nun mal das geilste was es in diesem Bereich gibt (grins) !!!!#6 


Gruß Sven


----------



## langerLulatsch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: Ribe ist echt top, und eine super Auswahl an Zubehör!
Schau zB mal hier, die ist echt ok und fast alles dabei, was du haben willst. Nen Feederarm gibts als Zubehör zu kaufen, biste preislich günstiger als bei dem Milo-Modell (soweit mir bekannt)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Die Milo war jetzt auch nur ein beispiel, damit sich jeder ungefähr vorstellen kann was ich meine...


----------



## Marlow (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Oder nimm die hier, der Sitz ist weicher als bei Rive und Co. 

http://www.sportfischer-wehlen.de/anglertreff/index1.htm

kurzer Nachtrag, es passen die Anbauteile von Rive


----------



## Werraschreck (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: Ribe ist echt top, und eine super Auswahl an Zubehör!
> Schau zB mal hier, die ist echt ok und fast alles dabei, was du haben willst. Nen Feederarm gibts als Zubehör zu kaufen, biste preislich günstiger als bei dem Milo-Modell (soweit mir bekannt)
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Naja preisgünstiger?die milo-kiepen mögen ja etwas teuer sein ,aber vergleicht dann auch mal die ausstattung . da bringen die milok.ja einiges mehr an fächern mit die mann bei rive erst noch kaufen muß.dann hat es sich mit günstiger erledigt.was das zubehör angeht hat sich milo extrem verbessertund
endlich steht das ganze zubehör auch dem deutschen markt zur verfügung was leider nicht immer so war.  mfg tobias


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Hallo ich habe die Sitzkiepe auch ist eigentlich gut .....
guck mal bei ASKARI REIN DIE HABEN DIE AUCH UND NOCH ANDERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
gruß jan


----------



## Stipper98 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Sitzkiepen & Plattformen...*

Haii Leute .. Ich habe ne Sitzkiepe von Preston.. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und die ist eig sehr gut...und für ihre größe auch relativ leicht und gut verarbeitet!! http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/h...n-matchkiepen/preston-space-station-xsii.html


----------

